# led work lamp



## trevskoda (Jan 26, 2018)

Folks any one looking a work light which could double up for breakdown or auwning lamp,ebay 30w led battery with usb charging at £10 no 142626039879,very cheap and powerful,seven left.:wave:


----------



## Mightyduk1 (Jan 26, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Folks any one looking a work light which could double up for breakdown or auwning lamp,ebay 30w led battery with usb charging at £10 no 142626039879,very cheap and powerful,seven left.:wave:



Sound better than my wind up torch, I’ll have a look. Thanks. It will be hard to let mine go though, it’s never let me down in the last few years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The laird (Jan 26, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Folks any one looking a work light which could double up for breakdown or auwning lamp,ebay 30w led battery with usb charging at £10 no 142626039879,very cheap and powerful,seven left.:wave:



Cheers trev just bought one tah!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 26, 2018)

Fact is i have a 10w unit but charged with mains transformer down to 12v,cost £18 and local diy shop are selling same for £24,so this 30w unit which will charge of a usb port and its batterys are changable,two models yellow £13 black £10 so i think a good deal,i have one ordered .


----------



## Mightyduk1 (Jan 26, 2018)

They do look good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 26, 2018)

Yep with a hole driled in leg plus a coat hanger then perfect outside light.


----------



## highlandron (Jan 26, 2018)

Ordered.  The cost of two pints in our local.  Prep lighting at this price has to be good.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 26, 2018)

Good man,30w led is about same as or almost 200w incandesent vintage type bulb.:idea:


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 27, 2018)

*Some people are easily LED*

Yes me too,

Found a nice little LED unit
Looks a bit like the Tardis and the angled sides of the top (45degrees) have 4 multicoulored flashing lights as a breakdown alert.
The top has a solar collector
you can raise the top to get a lantern
The bottom is a standard torch
Metal handles to suit all operations
a USB out port to charge a phone
240V in to charge if solar is not enough
it will not need much power so I guess 30 mins charging off my low power inverter will only be needed say 1x a week

Chinese import but only £7 in a local market


----------



## Byronic (Jan 27, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Yep with a hole driled in leg plus a coat hanger then perfect outside light.



Is that all you needed to do for a bit of neighbourhood midnight perving, trev.?


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 27, 2018)

Linky:

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/30W-LED-Fl...ht-Security-Lamp-Rechargeable-UK/142626039879


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 27, 2018)

Only one black lamp left this morning,be quick,i just might you never know.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 27, 2018)

Blast, I bought a 240v last week from B&Q, cost me £27:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## craig9760 (Jan 27, 2018)

*led*

the black on shows you a mains plug  so i bets they 240v ...
.....it looks like the yellow ones that are chargeable ones


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 27, 2018)

craig9760 said:


> the black on shows you a mains plug  so i bets they 240v ...
> .....it looks like the yellow ones that are chargeable ones



It states usb,if not it will be back for money back at there cost,so far this week i have had funds returned for goods not as dis,and i got to keep them.:wave:
If you look there is a mains 230v/5v transformer plug,but lead to work of any 5v usb port of which most of us have in our cars/vans these days.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 28, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Blast, I bought a 240v last week from B&Q, cost me £27:sad::sad::sad:



Take it back stating not sut,they will give money back.


----------



## davep10000 (Jan 31, 2018)

Just received mine - but with no batteries??
Have sent them a mail, anyone else's not got batteries?
Dave.


----------



## harrow (Jan 31, 2018)

davep10000 said:


> Just received mine - but with no batteries??
> Have sent them a mail, anyone else's not got batteries?
> Dave.


I saw someone recently ordered a different rechargeable torch off ebay and got the torch but no batteries or a charger or charging lead,

you have to be careful.


----------



## The laird (Jan 31, 2018)

*Work lamp*

Got mine today ,ordered a black one but yellow arrive ,rechargeable,lead and plug with it also battery’s installed in it ,three functions ,abso delighted brilliant purchase ,cheers trev for the link .


----------



## The laird (Jan 31, 2018)

runnach said:


> Ordered on too, Gordon. Still awaiting delivery, I bet my bulb is brighter than yours!!   :lol-053:



Lets hope so then you can add a e to on and get one&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Wully (Jan 31, 2018)

Mine seems to have a bigger knob than both of yours.


----------



## The laird (Jan 31, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> Mine seems to have a bigger knob than both of yours.



Bragging again ,wee saw the pics of the wedding and your embarrassing problem not tucked into yer sock
You dirty heathen!


----------



## Wully (Jan 31, 2018)

Try this product terry might help http://http://nutduster.co.uk/


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 31, 2018)

davep10000 said:


> Just received mine - but with no batteries??
> Have sent them a mail, anyone else's not got batteries?
> Dave.



Yes me so got on to them and ebay gave me 50% money back,you do same and then buy batts on ebay of larger cap,win win each way.


----------



## davep10000 (Feb 1, 2018)

Trevor,
Will wait and see if they come back to me before I pursue through ebay, but as you say the ones they provide are probably rubbish anyway (Decent smasung / panasonic ones are around £5 each).
I have a couple of spares somewhere, but worth noting it works fine with only 1, or 2 batts fitted.
Dave.


----------



## harrow (Feb 1, 2018)

davep10000 said:


> Trevor,
> Will wait and see if they come back to me before I pursue through ebay, but as you say the ones they provide are probably rubbish anyway (Decent smasung / panasonic ones are around £5 each).
> I have a couple of spares somewhere, but worth noting it works fine with only 1, or 2 batts fitted.
> Dave.


I have asked,

*they say batteries are not supplied.*

:idea-007:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 1, 2018)

harrow said:


> I have asked,
> 
> *they say batteries are not supplied.*
> 
> :idea-007:



Tell them you are going to contact ebay as there shown in add,they will change there mind very fast or ebay will return all moneys,worked for me.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 1, 2018)

davep10000 said:


> Trevor,
> Will wait and see if they come back to me before I pursue through ebay, but as you say the ones they provide are probably rubbish anyway (Decent smasung / panasonic ones are around £5 each).
> I have a couple of spares somewhere, but worth noting it works fine with only 1, or 2 batts fitted.
> Dave.



I got pack of 4 3.7v 18650 litium 9800mah £4.53 ebay no 201810360322


----------



## harrow (Feb 1, 2018)

runnach said:


> Received mine today, yellow in colour and, no batteries. Nor are they standard AA type. Sellers ad does state batteries supplied. Mail them late for a total refund, I cant be ersed funding companies that give out false info.
> 
> Shame really, as a neat addition to van.


Did they answer you ?

:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## 955itriple (Feb 1, 2018)

Got mine today. Lunchtime. No batteries. E-mailed seller immediately, no response yet.


----------



## harrow (Feb 1, 2018)

955itriple said:


> Got mine today. Lunchtime. No batteries. E-mailed seller immediately, no response yet.


Same here.

:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## davep10000 (Feb 2, 2018)

Their response ...

(Its hardly worth chasing up, but its the principle!!)

Sorry for the touble you are facing. With regards to your item, we have turned it to our technicians to offer us the instruction, once we get their reply, we will soon inform you.Would u pls kindly come back to us next day?Thanks a lot. Should you have any queries, please feel free to contact us. Once again, thank you for giving us the opportunity to share with you our products. We strongly believe that quality, blended with excellent service, is the foundation for successful business

Dave.


----------



## harrow (Feb 2, 2018)

I asked them with the order that I only wanted it if it came with the batteries, and charger

no batteries supplied so I have opened a case with ebay, 

as "not as described".

:mad1::mad1::mad1:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 2, 2018)

runnach said:


> Received mine today, yellow in colour and, no batteries. Nor are they standard AA type. Sellers ad does state batteries supplied. Mail them late for a total refund, I cant be ersed funding companies that give out false info.
> 
> Shame really, as a neat addition to van.





I think you`ll find they are *3.7v 18650 batteries* that require a different charge unless they`ll charge in the device itself   :hammer:


----------



## highlandron (Feb 2, 2018)

Received mine yesterday and ordered a pack of rechargeable AA's last night Doh!!   I guess you could put a few springs in to extend the length of the batteries.  I have plugged it in to the 5v source and it is extremely bright, too bright to look directly so 5volt seems to work OK.  Lesson learned....


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Feb 2, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> I got pack of 4 3.7v 18650 litium 9800mah £4.53 ebay no 201810360322



Just a quick heads up on lithium batteries off ebay. The best batteries you can buy (Samsung / Panasonic /Sony) are only 3400 milliamp the technology does not exist to pack more energy into them , so whatever it says on the label from ebay they will be less than this and usually a lot less i have tested many of my own and other peoples and generally they are less than 500 milliamp and packed out with sand to make them heavy. one i purchased was 120 milliamp . so get ready to claim your cash back. a decent (ish) source of 1000+ milliamp  18650 cells are the poundland power banks they usually test at 1200 milliamp. However do be very careful with lithium cells as they need to be charged correctly and never over discharged (below 2.5 Volt) so when the lamp starts going a bit dim switch off and re-charge.
All the best Dave

Just found an interesting link on YouTube.
YouTube


----------



## harrow (Feb 2, 2018)

I got an email today from the ebay seller offering a refund of 30%,

I have told them they can have it back and give me a refund, told them and ebay that it was not as described.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 3, 2018)

Any one not happy I'm to blame for posting about lamp,as I got mine at half price I'm happy,I have mailed them stating that people I rec to buy the lamp are not happy and I feel responsible,I also told them to contact us here direct if they wish to talk,mind you we are a lot of wingers over 10 bucks,that's why we can of course afford big vans.:lol-049:


----------



## harrow (Feb 3, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Any one not happy I'm to blame for posting about lamp,as I got mine at half price I'm happy,I have mailed them stating that people I rec to buy the lamp are not happy and I feel responsible,I also told them to contact us here direct if they wish to talk,mind you we are a lot of wingers over 10 bucks,that's why we can of course afford big vans.:lol-049:


That's right Trev, 

Seamus will be sending boys round !

:hammer::scared::hammer::scared::hammer:

:rulez::rulez::rulez::rulez:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 3, 2018)

runnach said:


> Received a reply, "check box to make sure batts are missing"...........lol. Also looks like he has shut up shop, as Mrs R (used her account) can no longer reply to his message.
> 
> I don't do ebay, which is a massive playground for those who wish to con honest folks, whilst the ten pound is not a lot of money, it is the principle, I don't understand why some folks received same product with batteries, some didn't.
> 
> I'll cut my loses, I could go spend another fiver to purchase batts, to find product does even work, which I think it wont, I reckon batts are removed from faulty product when returned to seller.



Allways look on the bright side of life,la la .:wacko:


----------



## highlandron (Feb 3, 2018)

In between minor decorating in the kitchen and tidying out my shed - again.  Found a working laptop battery pack which came off a dead laptop.  Opened it up and found batteries which fit the LED Lamp.  They're unmarked but put out about 3.7 Volts -  Type 18650??  anyway, they are fully charged and work the LED work lamp a treat.  Can only tell if they will charge up in the unit - won't leave it unattended - and put a meter on it - so not a complete loss so far.  If there are no batteries in the lamp and it's on the USB charger it must be getting 3.7 volts off the internal charge unit.  The batteries look to be in parallel.

No excuse to stop painting tonight then :sleep-040:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 3, 2018)

highlandron said:


> In between minor decorating in the kitchen and tidying out my shed - again.  Found a working laptop battery pack which came off a dead laptop.  Opened it up and found batteries which fit the LED Lamp.  They're unmarked but put out about 3.7 Volts -  Type 18650??  anyway, they are fully charged and work the LED work lamp a treat.  Can only tell if they will charge up in the unit - won't leave it unattended - and put a meter on it - so not a complete loss so far.  If there are no batteries in the lamp and it's on the USB charger it must be getting 3.7 volts off the internal charge unit.  The batteries look to be in parallel.
> 
> No excuse to stop painting tonight then :sleep-040:
> 
> View attachment 60941



Is it good and bright,unlike me.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 3, 2018)

highlandron said:


> In between minor decorating in the kitchen and tidying out my shed - again.  Found a working laptop battery pack which came off a dead laptop.  Opened it up and found batteries which fit the LED Lamp.  They're unmarked but put out about 3.7 Volts -  Type 18650??  anyway, they are fully charged and work the LED work lamp a treat.  Can only tell if they will charge up in the unit - won't leave it unattended - and put a meter on it - so not a complete loss so far.  If there are no batteries in the lamp and it's on the USB charger it must be getting 3.7 volts off the internal charge unit.  The batteries look to be in parallel.
> 
> No excuse to stop painting tonight then :sleep-040:
> 
> View attachment 60941



Bear in mind most 18650s out of laptop batteries are lacking an independent regulation 'pill'.... 

Unregulated charging of 18650s is not funny.... Trust me. 
Be very careful 

A lot of Ebay 'special' offer 18650s are recycled lap top items BUT with regulation pill and a new fake label.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 3, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> Bear in mind most 18650s out of laptop batteries are lacking an independent regulation 'pill'....
> 
> Unregulated charging of 18650s is not funny.... Trust me.
> Be very careful
> ...



Now im told this,thanks,anyway only a couple of bucks,next time il buy the fire brand even though pricey.:mad2:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 4, 2018)

runnach said:


> I'm trying to, need batteries, though!
> 
> Trev, go try and message seller winter-z, let me know if you manage to message the con-man, please.



You put a complaint through ebay,then he will return post or ebay will give you dosh back,me i just sent for new batts from china as the lamp is v/cheap and well made,seller gave me 50% back,still would have been happy at full price as shop down my rd is looking £26 for same unit.


----------



## harrow (Feb 4, 2018)

runnach said:


> I'm trying to, need batteries, though!
> 
> Trev, go try and message seller winter-z, let me know if you manage to message the con-man, please.


They offered me 30% refund but I understand that they do not always pay up, Trev will be able to confirm if he has actually received a refund payment.

I have told them I am not happy with 30% and rather they have it returned and refund me.

I have opened a formal dispute on ebay and have asked them to deal with the seller. 

:wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 4, 2018)

Yep got £4.99 back so very happy chap,over 10 years or more i have only had 3/4 ebay probs which all but one was sorted fast to my liking,most trouble is from uk sellers but seldome from china.


----------



## harrow (Feb 5, 2018)

got another email today,

the firm are still avoiding giving a refund,

I have given them a link to this thread.

ebay seller,

*winter-zwinter-z (29169)

Negative feedback 449 times in the last 12 months.*

:wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 5, 2018)

harrow said:


> got another email today,
> 
> the firm are still avoiding giving a refund,
> 
> ...


Ebay will refund you not the seller


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 5, 2018)

Got reply from co today stating they are looking into this and happy for me to recomend there co,i ask them to reply to forum if they wishwe will see:rolleyes2:


----------



## harrow (Feb 6, 2018)

Todays email instead of 30% refund,

todays offer 20% refund.

Told them they can have the light back and give me a full refund.

:mad2:


----------



## harrow (Feb 7, 2018)

Another email today,

would I like a 20% or 30% refund for a rechargeable light that does not have a battery ?

_30W LED Floodlight Waterproof Outdoor Work Light Security Lamp Rechargeable UK_

:mad2:


----------



## harrow (Feb 7, 2018)

I acquired some 18650 batteries today and still no luck.:sad:

Now I have not had these batteries before but what I found was the nipple on the positive on the end of the 18650 cells did not stick out far enough because of the molding inside the battery box.:rolleyes2:

I found the bodge solution was to cut some strips of thick cooking foil to pack the positive terminal to make a connection.:hammer:

Now it might be just the 18650 cells I got, that were unbranded. 

So anyone else, don't waste money on the rechargeable batteries as they may not work. :sad:

:wave:


----------



## harrow (Feb 7, 2018)

Have received an email,

the ebay seller winter-z has made a full refund.

:wave:


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 7, 2018)

harrow said:


> I acquired some 18650 batteries today and still no luck.:sad:
> 
> Now I have not had these batteries before but what I found was the nipple on the positive on the end of the 18650 cells did not stick out far enough because of the molding inside the battery box.:rolleyes2:
> 
> ...


I think there are two types of 18650 batteries because I saw some with a nipple and some without when I was looking, you can't beat sticking out nipples (on batteries I mean)


----------



## harrow (Feb 7, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> I think there are two types of 18650 batteries because I saw some with a nipple and some without when I was looking, you can't beat sticking out nipples (on batteries I mean)


Having looked at a few 18650 cells for sale, as you say, some have and some don't.

Well in this application then the bigger the better or the positive terminal won't make contact.

:wave:


----------



## harrow (Feb 7, 2018)

runnach said:


> Not getting anywhere with the conman Winter-Z. I'll put it down to another bad ebay experience, I should know better.
> 
> Ps, lamp free to a good home, batteries required.


:idea:See message number 61.

I have had a refund.

:wave:


----------



## 955itriple (Feb 7, 2018)

I got refunded £4.00 today. got a set of batteries for £4.83 so still a bargain.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 7, 2018)

runnach said:


> Yep, read post, mate. He wont reply.



It take about 2/3 days for reply,or go through ebay,you give up easy big softy.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 10, 2018)

runnach said:


> Received reply today, offering full refund, see how long it takes for funds to hit bank account..............watch this space.
> 
> Trev, you mentioned an adapter, which will allow standard batteries to be used, can you supply a link, please?




Don't forget a 18650 liio battery is 3.7 v ....a  AA is 1.5 ....
so expect a good drop in brightness .


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 10, 2018)

runnach said:


> Info wasn't for me, was for other members who may not wish to use 18650's. I imagine product will require returning to seller.



My info was just to point out that using AA s etc will likely result in a loss of brightness as they are designed to work with the higher voltage of 18650's


----------



## harrow (Feb 10, 2018)

And as previously mentioned you need 18650's with large nipples. :bow:

The trouble is branded 18650's cost more than the light. :scared:

Never mind life is a learning curve !

:wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 10, 2018)

runnach said:


> Info wasn't for me, was for other members who may not wish to use 18650's. I imagine product will require returning to seller.



You can use these adopters which replace lith batterys with aaa baterys,10 of them for £2 ebay.
No 192219346225
No stop wingeing.


----------



## Wully (Feb 10, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> You can use these adopters which replace lith batterys with aaa baterys,10 of them for £2 ebay.
> No 192219346225
> No stop wingeing.



Do they come with batteries lol


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 10, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> Do they come with batteries lol



Dont you start,:lol-053:even my wifes --brator,sorry foot massager did not come with batterys.


----------



## Wully (Feb 10, 2018)

I think the thing to do here would be to ask the laird what batteries were in his lamp because he seems to be the only person who’s light came supplied with batteries


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 10, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> I think the thing to do here would be to ask the laird what batteries were in his lamp because he seems to be the only person who’s light came supplied with batteries



I gave the correct battery numbers above,also just found out there the type used in them new vap cigys thingies.


----------



## The laird (Feb 10, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> I think the thing to do here would be to ask the laird what batteries were in his lamp because he seems to be the only person who’s light came supplied with batteries


:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## harrow (Feb 10, 2018)

The laird said:


> :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


Gordon is teasing us !


----------



## The laird (Feb 10, 2018)

That big gitt let the cat oot ,


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 10, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> I gave the correct battery numbers above,also just found out there the type used in them new vap cigys thingies.



And a whole heap of other things requiring plenty of power and rechargeability including the lights I use to explore old mines


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 10, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> And a whole heap of other things requiring plenty of power and rechargeability including the lights I use to explore old mines
> 
> View attachment 61089
> 
> ...



Well mines bigger than yours.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 10, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> I gave the correct battery numbers above,also just found out there the type used in them new vap cigys thingies.


Unfortunately most vape cigarette batteries are flat topped 18650's so not suitable, well unfortunately for me because my youngest works in the vaping industry and I could have got free ones, I thought about putting something in instead of a nipple but couldn't be bothered, I have bought these from Amazon, not cheap but it is for six so I can keep three spare charged up, the light works OK and they refunded 50% so I am happy


----------



## harrow (Feb 11, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> batteries are flat topped 18650's so not suitable instead of a nipple but couldn't be bothered,


I did not know about the nipple thing on 18650 cells, but found the light would not work unless I inserted a strip of thick foil to fill the gap.

Of course if this sort of bodgery shorted out a fully charged battery it could cause a fire !

Best not risk it get batteries with nipples.

:wave:


----------



## Fletch6 (Feb 11, 2018)

Maybe a blob of solder on the nipple will do the job?

Alternatively these are really good but will be too expensive for most:
New Unilite PS-IL3R Work DIY Garage LED Rechargeable Inspection Light Torch 300  | eBay


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Feb 11, 2018)

Fletch6 said:


> Maybe a blob of solder on the nipple will do the job?



If you do that be very careful.  I would suggest a Google search for appropriate techniques first.  These things hold a huge amount of energy in a very small package.

Keith


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 11, 2018)

Found this solar torch 30w,can also be charged from usb port,just over £5 from ebay no 273020284920 .batterys included for all the skinflints.


----------



## maingate (Feb 11, 2018)

Fletch6 said:


> Maybe a blob of solder on the nipple will do the job?
> 
> Alternatively these are really good but will be too expensive for most:
> New Unilite PS-IL3R Work DIY Garage LED Rechargeable Inspection Light Torch 300  | eBay



Too many fakes on ebay these days. I would rather pay a bit extra and buy through a reputable supplier.

I say this because my Son was conned by ebay. He never knows what to buy me for Xmas so I told him I would like a small,compact but powerful LED Torch for Xmas. He got me a LED Lenser torch which is a good Brand name. A few months later I was watching 'Fake Britain' on BBC1 and they mentioned fake Lensers. They showed how to check if yours is a fake and sure enough, mine was fake.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 11, 2018)

maingate said:


> Too many fakes on ebay these days. I would rather pay a bit extra and buy through a reputable supplier.
> 
> I say this because my Son was conned by ebay. He never knows what to buy me for Xmas so I told him I would like a small,compact but powerful LED Torch for Xmas. He got me a LED Lenser torch which is a good Brand name. A few months later I was watching 'Fake Britain' on BBC1 and they mentioned fake Lensers. They showed how to check if yours is a fake and sure enough, mine was fake.



98% of stuff is ok,i have been had once with 32gig usb pens which in fact were 2 gig,all you do is contact ebay and get money back,many high street shops sell fake goods to,many years back sony casset tapes was a big one sold in boots, and wrangler jeans springs to mind.


----------



## maingate (Feb 11, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> 98% of stuff is ok,i have been had once with 32gig usb pens which in fact were 2 gig,all you do is contact ebay and get money back,many high street shops sell fake goods to,many years back sony casset tapes was a big one sold in boots, and wrangler jeans springs to mind.



Your percentages are way out Trev. It is a lot more than 2% fakery.

It is easy to find a fake with things like USB pens but not with most goods, like a torch (unless the experts can tell you how). The packaging is identical to the real thing. Your Chinese mates are very good fakers (I think I spelled that right). :lol-061:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 11, 2018)

maingate said:


> Your percentages are way out Trev. It is a lot more than 2% fakery.
> 
> It is easy to find a fake with things like USB pens but not with most goods, like a torch (unless the experts can tell you how). The packaging is identical to the real thing. Your Chinese mates are very good fakers (I think I spelled that right). :lol-061:



So far i have been lucky,i do sell a lot on ebay and im a 100% seller in my profil,to honest me or i woould have been a squillion dollers up by now.:juggle:


----------



## Wully (Feb 17, 2018)

I bought 2 of these sent complaint about no batteries just checked full refund £26.60 and told too keep product.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 18, 2018)

My batterys should be here any day now,good some got a full refund,me only got 50% :sad:


----------



## harrow (Feb 18, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> My batterys should be here any day now,good some got a full refund,me only got 50% :sad:


Well I got offered 30% refund, then 20% refund,

got an email every day and I replied every day and told them have it back it is not as described,

in the end I did get the full refund and the light is now sitting in the junk pile in the garage.

The parcel did suffer when yodel delivery driver throw it over the 8ft 6inch gate onto the concrete driveway, I phoned yodel and they said complain to the seller !

clas ohlson stores used to do a torch like this,

160 LED RECHARGEABLE CORDLESS WORK LIGHT GARAGE INSPECTION LAMP TORCH WORKLIGHT  | eBay

And that is very good, they were about £10, but they don't sell them now. :sad:


----------



## harrow (Apr 4, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Folks any one looking a work light which could double up for breakdown or auwning lamp,ebay 30w led battery with usb charging at £10 no 142626039879,very cheap and powerful,seven left.:wave:


Just to add to this thread.

*A WARNING,*

the charging plug top comes off the charger if the mains socket grips the charging plug pins tightly.

This leaves the electrical connections exposed to your fingers. :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 4, 2018)

Mine will be charged in the van from cigy socket,i did that ones with a 13ah plug when the centre screw came out,cheap perm.


----------

